# Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?



## Waterlily (16. Aug. 2013)

hallo zusammen, 

ich habe Anfang Juli bei einem Züchter Fische bestellt: __ Moderlieschen, Goldbitterlinge, Gründlinge und Elritzen. Sie wurden alle zusammen in einem großen Transportbehälter geliefert und waren bei der Ankunft schrecklich wuselig, so dass ich sie nicht in Ruhe anschauen konnte. Ein Fisch war dabei, den ich nicht bestellt habe. Er ist bereits viel größer als die anderen (ca. 15 cm) und hält sich immer abseits. Während alle anderen Fische inzwischen ziemlich zutraulich geworden sind und beim Füttern kommen, ist dieser hier äußerst scheu und schwimmt fast immer nur im Flachwasserbecken herum. 

Die Farbe ist braun-oliv. Die Bilder sind ziemlich starke Ausschnittvergrößerungen, ich hoffe man kann genug erkennen um die Art zu bestimmen. Wahrscheinlich wissen es eh alle außer mir 

Danke im Voraus 

Sonja


----------



## Kroenen (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*

Ich würde sagen ein __ Schuppenkarpfen 

Wenn du deine Pflanzen behalten willst würde ich ihn abgeben bevor er zu groß wird!

Gruss,
Tobias


----------



## Limnos (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*

Hi Sonja

Nein, Karpfen haben eine längere Rückenflosse und Barteln. Wenn es kein noch nicht ausgefärbter __ Goldfisch ist, dann höchstwahrscheinlich eine __ Karausche.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Waterlily (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten. Barteln hat der Fisch nicht. Haben Karauschen nicht dickere Buckel oder bilden die sich erst bei älteren Fischen?


----------



## willi1954 (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*

ich tipp mal auf einen __ Giebel, auch Silberkarausche genannt. Sie sind etwas schlanker als die eigentliche __ Karausche, hier kann man das Foto schön vergleichen


----------



## Waterlily (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*

hallo Willi, 

ich glaube du hast Recht, scheint eine Silberkarausche zu sein. Was soll ich denn jetzt bloß mit dem armen Fisch machen? Kann der ohne Gesellschaft von Artgenossen hier leben? Wird er nächstes Frühjahr die __ Molche in Ruhe lassen? Fangen wird unmöglich sein, so extrem scheu wie der ist. 

Tipps?

Danke Sonja


----------



## Wild (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*

Hallo,
ich tippe auf einen __ Goldfisch, zumal die Fische vom Züchter kommen. Da rutscht einer schon mal durch.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## slavina (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*

Das ist ein __ Goldfisch .


----------



## Waterlily (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*

guten Morgen zusammen,

gibt es denn Goldfische in solchen Fehlfarben? Und passt sein Verhalten zu einem __ Goldfisch? Ich dachte Goldfische sind Schwarmfische, da müsste er sich doch eher bei den anderen aufhalten. Er schwimmt aber immer alleine und hält sich 95% der Zeit im Flachbereich ganz dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche auf, wo sich das Wasser bei Sonnenschein stark erhitzt. 

Körperform, Schuppen und Flossen sehen allerdings tatsächlich nach Goldfisch aus. 

Was würdet ihr denn mit einem solchen Paria machen? 

VG

Sonja


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*



Waterlily schrieb:


> guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> gibt es denn Goldfische in solchen Fehlfarben?
> 
> ...



Hi Sonja,

ne "Fehlfarbe" ist das nicht. So sehen Carassius auratus auratus in ihrer natürlichen Körperfärbung aus. Die ursprüngliche Wildfarbe kommt immer wieder bei einen Teil der Nachkommen von roten, gelben oder sonstig gefärbten Goldfischzuchtformen durch

MfG Frank


----------



## Waterlily (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*

hallo Frank, 

wieder was gelernt, danke für die Info. Dann habe ich also einen wilden __ Goldfisch (passt ja auch zu seinem Verhalten ). Aber kann mir denn niemand einen Rat geben was ich mit dem Fisch machen soll? Der tut mir echt leid so alleine.

VG

Sonja


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Fisch habe ich da im Teich?*

Hallo Sonja,

am besten suchst Du ihm ein Zuhause, wo andere Goldfische wohnen. In der Nachbarschaft vielleicht?


----------

